# My new PC Project



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (Mar 27, 2007)

*My new PC Project...UPDATED w/ Pics*

Whats up everyone my name is Steve and im currently working on building myself a PC....now i am not new to the computer world being that i have been working in the field for 4 years now but i am new to building my own PC. Im more of a car freak than anything lol cars are my life but anyway i come to you guys asking for all of your help and knowledge. Heres what i have so far, i have a Antec 900 case which contains 5 case fans and i also have an Asus A8N32 mobo which we all know the specs on but for those who dont i provided links to everything below....a few questions i would like to know is are the products i list below good products or would you guys recommend something else?

Processor (AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Manchester 2.0GHz ): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103562

Case (Antec Nine Hundred): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

Mobo (ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe Socket 939 ): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131568

Power Supply (Xion PowerReal XON-600F14T-201 ATX12V V.2.01 600W Power Supply ): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817190007


----------



## pt (Mar 27, 2007)

i would suggest intel c2d or amd am2


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 27, 2007)

Heh.. seems like I'm being a bit repetitive but do you have a maximum budget?


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 27, 2007)

nice case


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (Mar 27, 2007)

pt- cant go intel my board is AMD

anticlutch- not really much of a budget i just want to get this baby running lol 

fafa21- thanks man i cant wait to get it all finished

guys here is the HDD i will be ordering and the CD/DVD-RW combo i ordered tonight

HDD (Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140

CD/DVD-RW (ASUS Black CD/DVD Burner with LightScribe): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135141

what kind of memory would you guys suggest???


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 27, 2007)

well if you have the board, i'd go for a better proc. the x2 is pretty dated these days, perhaps and opty or fx60, other than that the case is pretty sweet, i have one myself you should check it out, it's in my sig, i got the same mobo as you as well, gets me 7500 in 3dmark06, which isn't bad.


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 27, 2007)

Kingston:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134136

Mushkin:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146425

OCZ
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227210

And of course, my favorite brand of ram (but also the most expensive of the bunch): Corsair
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145574

Any of these should be fine (I didn't really check voltages, but you should just in case).


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 27, 2007)

i would get the corsair pc3500ll pro that is specifically guaranteed and proven to perform on this board,i'm using reg corsair and i can get it doing 260 at 3338 1t timings, it works awsome


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (Mar 27, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> Kingston:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134136
> 
> Mushkin:
> ...



thanks man i will definatly be taking these into consideration....almost there just need a few more things and im set  


as far as the processor goes the fx60 is tons of cash lol i dont want to spend that much on a processor if i did id be doing this for quite some time  lol


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (Mar 27, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> i would get the corsair pc3500ll pro that is specifically guaranteed and proven to perform on this board,i'm using reg corsair and i can get it doing 260 at 3338 1t timings, it works awsome




yea i was looking at that memory most likely ill run with that one

ill put some pictures up tomorrow of the build

would you guys recommend two internal HDD's or one internal and one sata external?....i wont really be gaming too much on my pc being that i have the xbox for that what i am really trying to do is make this pc a server basically...i will be setting this pc up as a FTP server but i want it to run fast, stay cool, and look bad ass


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (Mar 28, 2007)

Alright guys heres the update.....i ordered the Kingston memory recommended to me by anticlutch and i also ordered the power supply that i have linked in my first post.....the processor is out of stock so i will have to wait until they get some more in before i can order that.

as promised here is some pictures of what i have done so far which isnt much 



























Extra Case Fan:





And here is my baby that i spend most of my time on:


----------

